# Anybody play a Martin?



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm a big Taylor fan but am currently looking into a Martin. Just curious what you play and how you like it???


----------



## ernhrtjr (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah I play a 000c16rgte Martin. I love it it is small neck is fast plugged in is awesome, acoustically it doesn't have the same punch as a dreadnought or a dreadnought cutaway. I would suggest going to martin website www.mguitar.com. have a look at there 16 series guitars, they also list all the specs of every guitar. Key is to go to your local music store and test drive, make sure the one you want is the one. Good luck. Let me know how you make out. Cheers ted


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got a J41S and and an OMC-LaurenceJuber. No Taylors anymore.


Love them both. They both sound like Martins but not in the stereotypical dread way. They are full but more balanced. They also have the large V neck which I like.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

*Martins?*

Ive got a J40 (1990) a D40 (2003), a D35 (1980)and a HD28 Heringbone (1978) My favorite is the HD28.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a Martin OM 18V (2005). Big neck, great tone woods, tone and sustain for days. I played literally hundreds of guitars before I bought it. I was sure I wanted a Collings, but ended up getting this one.

I also had a HD 28 (fantastic guitar for flatpicking, but I don't flatpick much, great woods and build) and a 000-15S (slightly flat sounding and dark, good for country blues, excellent build quality)

My experiences with Martin have been very positive.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

I recently upgraded my acoustic and played quite a few different makes and models. I settled on a Martin D16GT( I would have loved to be able to afford a D28). Of everything I tried, I liked the feel and tone of the Martins best.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

HD28V. Perhaps the perfect guitar, IMO, for strumming a tune and singing along (typically off-pitch in my case). It's a pretty good flatpicking guitars too, but I'd like it to be a little more clear and stronger on the E and B strings. I'm being picky though...I rarely have a problem with being heard in a jam unless it's a big bluegrass jam or unless I'm competing with something like a Collings D1.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*I like old Martins*

I own 7 old Martins and play them all on a regular basis. They are all between 80's and 45 years old. I love them all. 

If I had the budget for a modern Martin I would certainly give the smaller outfits a look. Bourgeois, Collings, Santa Cruz, Froggy Bottom, H&D, etc. before I opted for their current offerings.

You might even comission a guitar from some of the fantastic luthiers throughout this country. We are living in a golden era of lutherie. Especially in Canada. We have more than our fair share of world class luthiers turning out fantastic heirloom grade guitars. In 50 years people will be bidding up the prices on Laskins, Manzers, Threets, Thompsons, Heidens, Proulxs, etc etc.


----------

